# Name the worst sayings that you've heard



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Name the worst, most cringeworthy saying you can think of.

Heres one that gets on my nerves:

"throwing your toys out of the pram" :roll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

"Im going to give you the benefit of the doubt but its time to grow up"


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

"It's what's on the inside that counts."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Git-R-Done"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

" I thought you had balls"


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

"follow your heart"


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

"money doesn't grow on trees"


----------



## bcarroll (Mar 28, 2009)

"As fit as a fiddle"


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

''Beauty is only skin deep'' - I know that it's supposed to mean outward beauty doesn't matter, but the way it's worded sounds like it's implying the opposite.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"You might go to Hell for that!"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

"you get more bees with honey than you do with vinegar"


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

"Takes a licking and keeps on ticking"


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

"Come over here if you think you're hard enough"

Or in an accent: "com ova ere if ya thinkk yer aaarrd enuff"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

"you have so much life ahead of you"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"You need to put things into perspective. Children are _starving _in Africa. You're just a little unhappy."


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> "You need to put things into perspective. Children are _starving _in Africa. You're just a little unhappy."


I heard something similar said on these forums. Is that where you heard it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> "You need to put things into perspective. Children are _starving _in Africa. You're just a little unhappy."


Words cannot describe how this one makes me feel.

Like this, I suppose: :mum


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

"School days are the happiest days of your life." Thank goodness _that_ turned out to be BS.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

"Have your cake and eat it too"

What the f does that mean. What's the point of having a cake if you can't eat it.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

"just be yourself"

That is number 1 on my list !


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

"I'm fixing to <insert task here>"

I hate when people say that! I think it's a southern thing, but it drives me crazy. You can't be 'fixing' to go to the mall. It makes no sense. ):


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

"I don't mean to be rude but..."


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

"Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."


----------



## Cyanar (Apr 8, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> "You need to put things into perspective. Children are _starving _in Africa. You're just a little unhappy."


That one just makes me feel sad about the poor starving children in Africa and reinforces the belief of ours that the world's a miserable place.  And it usually lays a guilt trip onto us, which just makes us feel foolish and even worse. That sort of phrase is quite an irritant to me.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

"To be honest..." 

Makes them seem like they aren't honest the other 99% of the time LOL. Animals.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cut off your nose to spite your face


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

"you can do anything if you put your mind to it" Technically not true.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

"getting on like a house on fire" 

How is a house on fire good?

And whats it got to do with being friends with someone!?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Throwing the baby out with the bathwater. Don't know why but this one annoys me. Possibly because it has to do with violence against babies.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

VIncymon said:


> "just be yourself"
> 
> That is number 1 on my list !


^ditto!


----------



## Cyanar (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, I've just remembered a good one:

"Charity begins at home"

Seriously, can *anyone* say that phrase and not come off looking like a jerk?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

This one annoys me the most.. 

'Grow up' - Me: Umm but I am growing. Im growing every second, of every day, of my life? Isnt that what life is?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

"Neither a borrower nor a lender be"

my bank manager.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

"It's better to have loved and lost then to never have loved at all."


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> "It's better to have loved and lost then to never have loved at all."


lol i use that. It kind of justifies the way i feel. I think it'd be better if i had someone, than no-one ever.

No probs tho.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

'Man up' gets on my tits.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

downbutnotout said:


> lol i use that. It kind of justifies the way i feel. I think it'd be better if i had someone, than no-one ever.
> 
> No probs tho.


I hate hearing it because I'd rather be alone then get into a failed relationship. I've only ever had online ones though but I wish I hadn't even had those. The pain of being broken up with or being cheated on is worse for most people then the pain of being alone so I don't understand why people say it. I mean people are sad and all about being alone but I haven't seen too many people be completly devastated by the fact that they've never had anybody like I've seen people be devastated by being cheated on or getting a divorce.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

"whats the worst that can happen"


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Hadron said:


> "I don't mean to be rude but..."


I truly hate that saying. It might as well in end "...i'm going to anyway." :x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"I ain't just whistling Dixie" - courtesy of my former school bus driver who never bathed nor wore deodorant and seemingly sat in a sauna for 2 hours before doing his bus route.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

'Dont be a girly man' - Arnie. 

'Getting a job will give you confidence and self esteem' - My mother.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tough love

so would there be easy hate ?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

"Carpe diem" I absolutely hate that one.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> I hate hearing it because I'd rather be alone then get into a failed relationship. I've only ever had online ones though but I wish I hadn't even had those. The pain of being broken up with or being cheated on is worse for most people then the pain of being alone so I don't understand why people say it. I mean people are sad and all about being alone but *I haven't seen too many people be completly devastated by the fact that they've never had anybody* like I've seen people be devastated by being cheated on or getting a divorce.


There are many guys on the site, including me, that are definitely devastated by the fact that we've never been able to find a girl, even though the majority of guys have.

But again, i understand that it can also be hard to break up a relationship, or to have had a bad relationship.

I dont think this is the best place to talk about it (just for fun thread). But if you want to talk about these issues, you could pm me. And apologies for the delayed response, i didnt see the message the first time!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"In order to truly love, you must learn to love yourself first."

-_-


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

thewall said:


> "In order to truly love, you must learn to love yourself first."
> 
> -_-


Agreed.

Even though I think it's true.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont mean to toot my own horn but.......

And then they proceed to do exactly what they said they dont mean to do


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

'Cheer up....it might never happen.'


Hmmmm, yeah, riiight :mum


----------

